# Miami to Bimini



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking to sail on a 34 foot sailboat from Miami in late December into the Bahamas. Is it realistic to try for the Bimini Islands (1st stop) or is that unfeasible with the north current. Should I just head to the Freeport area first instead or can I make Bimini from Miami. Thanks for your input. --Britt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The decision to go to either Bimini or elsewhere first depends on your other planned destinations in the Bahamas. Neither Bimini nor Freeport are normally considered cruising areas unless you''re really on a time constraint. 
So if you want to go to the Abacos, I would suggest you ride the stream north and clear in at West End, Grand Bahama (not Freeport). However, if you intend to skip the Abacos and go to Nassau and the Exumas (another popular route) then by all means go to Bimini first.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We crossed from Miami with two other boats. We all had good offshore boats (Passport 42, Crealock 37, and a Niagra 31). We were aiming for Gun Cay, but because of rough weather, the slower Niagra 31 couldn''t keep up and went to Bimini instead. At the time (1994), our six foot draft would have been too a little dicey for Bimini, but was no problem for the smaller Niagra. If you draw much over 5 feet, I would head to Gun Cay instead of Bimini.


----------



## briantimmins (Feb 4, 2001)

About 20 years ago I made the trip from Coconut Grove to Cat Key with no problems in a Tartan 27 Yawl. If you know how to navigate in a cross current, it''s no problem. I suggest not being a purist about it and plan on motoring in fairly calm weather. Do it overnite so you can spot the radio towers from a greater distance. After Cat Key, I went north to Bimini out to the Exumas and up to the Abacos. About 9 months out there. Great trip.


----------



## tRickyTech (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm planning a trip on my 1981 Catalina 25 to the Bahamas... Is that crazy!!?? BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## jrodri1981 (Oct 31, 2008)

we are going to West End and then to Treasury cay leving from Miami on December around the 20th
any body going at that time so we can cruise together?
JR


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

as was said above - kinda depends on where you are headed - we do a day sail from miami to bimini then after check in - either leave predawn for a day cross of the banks to berry island club or leave late day for an overnight crossing of the banks to berry isl club - from there we can explore the berrys or head to the exhumas or on sail around to the abacos - 
we really like the berrys as stop as it so unsettled and quiet 
-- 
if you leave from miami at the end of dec there are usually a lot of boats gathering there for the crossing waiting on the weather window so you should have company - we will begin to look for our weather window sometime during the 1st week of jan - by the way last year boats were sitting for 3-4-5-6 weeks waiting on a weather window to cross the gulf stream 
good luck 
chuck patty and svsoulmates 
in cape may waiting for weather


----------



## jrodri1981 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chuck5499
Thanks
we are going from miami to west end, then to guana key.
leaving around Dec 18-20
JR


----------



## jrodri1981 (Oct 31, 2008)

*sailing to bahamas*

We are going to West End around Dec 17 
We have a 42 Benetau. If you want to go to West End we can go at the same time.
JR


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

we will be down in miami at rickenbacker marina then - if we can do anything please let us know - we will be crossing the first weather window in january 
and PLEASE make sure you have right weather window - a friend lost his boat last year and maybe if he had waited a few days the weather may have been better for his departure - he lost if off bermuda after leaving miami in a blow and got beat up for a bunch of days in the gs before the boat gave out - 
so please check the weather - if you have an hf radio you can listen to cruizheimers at 0830 on 6.227 and ask if anyone is crossing - a number of boats are crossing now 
good luck and if you are in the exhumas or south look for us 
chuck patty and svsoulmates 
in a slip brunswick ga for repairs


----------

